# kai greene....funny sh1t :)



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

hope he takes it tonite man! seems like a really cool funny bloke lol :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I actually find him a bit annoying TBH!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Really really not a fan TBH mate..


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I find him pretty annoying to listen to but he is inhumanly large which makes him even more annoying. So not a fan at all!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

On the other hand I saw an interview with Jay on MD earlier and he comes across very well indeed. Is a very humble guy and I have a lot of respect for him

Ronnie Coleman was a bit of a clown as well like Kai., Awesome physique but behaved like a moron in public and didnt do the BB stereotype any good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FU*K IT......

I wasn'y going to say it but l will.....

His gut looks fahooking huge in that video.

Fire at will people, just my opinion.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I like Kai, alot more modest than the other top guys.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> FU*K IT......
> 
> I wasn'y going to say it but l will.....
> 
> ...


 When you are 280lb and ripped at 5ft8 every thing is going to be large mate.

I like Jay no one has impressed in person more than him besides Ruhl...


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> FU*K IT......
> 
> I wasn'y going to say it but l will.....
> 
> ...


Good man, for your honesty. Another one throwing stones at the Kai bandwagon!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> FU*K IT......
> 
> I wasn'y going to say it but l will.....
> 
> ...


I agree he looks ready to drop...

Fair play to the guy but not a massive fan of his physique hopefully heath will do well!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah? fair enough, just seems like he dont take himself to seriously unlike other bbers like jay n branch etc. a good bber to me not only has to have the muscle but also a good personality to go with it, just like kai n ronnie :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> When you are 280lb and ripped at 5ft8 every thing is going to be large mate.
> 
> I like Jay no one has impressed in person more than him besides Ruhl...


I get what your saying Con just a shame it hs to be, l really think it spoils the look of the competitor.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

fitdog said:


> I agree he looks ready to drop...
> 
> Fair play to the guy but not a massive fan of his physique hopefully heath will do well!


 Well if you have seen the thread on professionalmuscle showing the water retention in feet and ankle then you will realize it probably is not doing that well.

^^^I agree with you G but i guess if i was also 280lb ripped i would change my tune lol


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I like Kai, alot more modest than the other top guys.


this is what i mean :thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

TIMMY_432 said:


> yeah? fair enough, just seems like he dont take himself to seriously unlike other bbers like jay n branch etc. a good bber to me not only has to have the muscle but also a good personality to go with it, just like kai n ronnie :thumbup1:


Lets be honest. ANyone who sticks their cock in citrus fruits will never be taken seriously anyway. Even if he appeared on countdown


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I just hate his horrible hair cut


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well if you have seen the thread on professionalmuscle showing the water retention in feet and ankle then you will realize it probably is not doing that well.
> 
> ^^^I agree with you G but i guess if i was also 280lb ripped i would change my tune lol


Shame that thread got deleted!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Really really not a fan TBH mate..


gemilky....you cant please everybody lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Shame that thread got deleted!


 Agreed that was a great thread........that site holds no punches that's for sure!

DANTE is just a little touchy it seems....


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

From what ive seen of him i really like him! Want him to take it tonight!

EDIT: Check the skill on this routine haha





 :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TIMMY_432 said:


> gemilky....you cant please everybody lol


I do respect ANYONE who competes and he may very well be a decent guy, l just dont like his routines etc.

He is HUGE there is no denying that, just not a fan.

:beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dan92 said:


> Was kai menioned in the pitted edema thread then con i only seen the first few posts of it ???
> 
> :confused1:


 He was indeed along with Roely (sp) (guy with the big tattoo on his stomach)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got to say i like him. At least he has a personality unlike some of the others!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I saw a video on Youtube this morning of Ronnie Coleman telling the crowd to keep booing but keep paying to see me coz l keep getting your money ( something along those lines )

Cant find the link unfortuantly but very unproffesional.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dan92 said:


> Not surprising to be honest though eh mate ??
> 
> To be honest that site in particular has made me think twice about gear, it sheds a very different light on gear use than this site thats for sure.


 A point lost on a lot of people mate. There is always a price to pay sooner or later.

Low test levels and less hair = ok by me

Kidney failure in my 30s = no so much


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> I just hate his horrible hair cut


I love it, he looks like Preditor!!!!!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Got to say i like him. At least he has a personality unlike some of the others!


exactly mr house, just what i was sayin :beer: i swear jay seems to have no personality what so ever!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

TIMMY_432 said:


> exactly mr house, just what i was sayin :beer: i swear jay seems to have no personality what so ever!


 All i can say about Jay is according to the times i have seen him in person and the pictures on his facebook he and i have the same taste in clothing (fvck knows what size he gets them in as i am a xxl and he is twice my size!). Which automatically means he has an awesome personality.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Kai is easily one of my fave top bb'ers.. Love his sense of humour, not scared of grafting like fvck and he' def off his head which I love :thumbup1:

Oh and the citrus fruit thing, this guy was sleeping on a matress, no car, no tv etc while picking up large sums of cash as he was spending it all on being the best bb'er he could be. How he or anyone else puts food on their table is entirely his choice, his life, his morals...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Kai is easily one of my fave top bb'ers.. Love his sense of humour, not scared of grafting like fvck and he' def off his head which I love :thumbup1:
> 
> *Oh and the citrus fruit thing, this guy was sleeping on a matress, no car, no tv etc while picking up large sums of cash as he was spending it all on being the best bb'er he could be. How he or anyone else puts food on their table is entirely his choice, his life, his morals...*


*I dont think a lot of people realise what a sordid creepy world it can be for these guys just to even survive in the begining.*

*There are lots of examples and rumours around of certain guys "pimping" themselves out.*

:beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> *There are lots of examples and rumours around of certain guys "pimping" themselves out.*
> 
> :beer:


 Well bodybuilding fosters this kind of thing.

First person to talk to me once i got off stage at my first show was a photographer for a muscle worship site. I didn't go any further than that as i was hungry and went out to eat

The amount of offers i have recieved over the years for just simple things like a web cam show is crazy. If hard off money wise i can see how this would be a reasonable option.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Kai is easily one of my fave top bb'ers.. Love his sense of humour, not scared of grafting like fvck and he' def off his head which I love :thumbup1:
> 
> *Oh and the citrus fruit thing, this guy was sleeping on a matress, no car, no tv etc while picking up large sums of cash as he was spending it all on being the best bb'er he could be. How he or anyone else puts food on their table is entirely his choice, his life, his morals.*..


But could he look his girlfriend in the eye and say he has never poked anything else?

No


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well bodybuilding fosters this kind of thing.
> 
> First person to talk to me once i got off stage at my first show was a photographer for a muscle worship site. I didn't go any further than that as i was hungry and went out to eat
> 
> The amount of offers i have recieved over the years for just simple things like a web cam show is crazy. If hard off money wise i can see how this would be a reasonable option.


Doesnt surprise me at all mate.

:beer:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

im not into him at all,each to his own...he's big but i dont like his

look either,never looks as dry as jay,ide be supprised if he come

2 tbh.:whistlingrobably eat my words.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Kai is easily one of my fave top bb'ers.. Love his sense of humour, not scared of grafting like fvck and he' def off his head which I love :thumbup1:
> 
> Oh and the citrus fruit thing, this guy was sleeping on a matress, no car, no tv etc while picking up large sums of cash as he was spending it all on being the best bb'er he could be. How he or anyone else puts food on their table is entirely his choice, his life, his morals...


totally agree with that 

you gotta do what you gotta do if the drive is there and you want it bad enough.

fuk i have done much worse for free :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

He just captivates me ...how can you not think he is feckin ace ...this is my favourite routine






and this one:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry, not for me. I'm no fan of his overall look, although I respect him for achieving it.

Don't really care what he's done for cash in the past either though, at least he was earning


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

what a guy


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i think he's awesome, and a fantastic shape, and not afraid to be a bit lairy and 'out there'

and i wouldn't like to be hypocritical, i like watching women having sex with fruit and veg, so he can crack on too.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

not a fan of his shape


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Agreed that was a great thread........that site holds no punches that's for sure!
> 
> DANTE is just a little touchy it seems....


Con any chance you could elaborate on this mate as I haven't seen the thread? Love that site though!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> But could he look his girlfriend in the eye and say he has never poked anything else?
> 
> No


Lol. Girlfriend?

Kai is bi.

He has been a gay escort in new york whilst he was upcoming.

They posted up his adverts on elitefitness a while back and anabolic review.

I thought this was common knowledge?

In the end, let him be judged on his physique. This is a bodybuilding show, not let's judge someone on their sexual behaviour.

Loads of well known pro bodybuilders have done modelling/muscle modelling etc for well known 'sites'. It's only when immature people on forums finally get round to finding things like this out, they are like 'oh my gosh look at such n such' lol... come on, you dont know even 1 tenth of what is going on.

Rgearding kai, i think hes fuking cool, bodybuilding needs people with a personality like him. He is unique, he brings a breath of fresh air. Hes also polite and well mannered and when ive seen him in serious interviews for tv shows etc he is always very well spoken and comes across very well.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Lol. Girlfriend?
> 
> Kai is bi.
> 
> ...


Agree mate, people are always going on about his past/ private life and slagging off his mannerisms and his posing on stage. At the end of the day, he's a fantastic performer and the pro scene would be pretty boring without him! He's also pushing the limits in terms of progress, which again is exciting to see! Fair enough, he may ramble a bit, but that's because it seems that he has to find a purpose in everything he does. Every word has to mean something, hence why he takes so long to string out a sentence.

Like I say, I think he's a great performer and comes across as very intelligent. I think he's a credit to the sport and couldn't give a monkeys about where he sticks his d1ck tbh.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hobbio said:


> Sorry, not for me. I'm no fan of his overall look, although I respect him for achieving it.
> 
> Don't really care what he's done for cash in the past either though, at least he was earning


Let's face it, he could of dropped down to the gutter like coleman, and been a copper


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

True....I've never fcuked an Orange on camera though :lol:

(Off camera is a different story totally  )


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Robsta said:


> True....I've never fcuked an Orange on camera though :lol:
> 
> (Off camera is a different story totally  )


was a grapefruit actually ...orange for you though...perhaps a mandarin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't start or you know what happens next.... :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Don't start or you know what happens next.... :lol:


 :surrender: :sneaky2: you wouldnt :tongue:

and tell your wife to pick up the feckin phone coz Im calling today


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You'll have a job, she's buried under the patio....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Robsta said:


> You'll have a job, she's buried under the patio....


 :lol: see - that's what all these polls are missing - you really are 10x worse in real life - never mind all these keyboard warriors :lol: You could have at least put the phone in with her - inconsiderate that is :cursing:


----------

